

What is your favorite GitHub repository? - kirk21


======
mtmail
The list of lists. Actually I have several bookmarks like that. It's a
treasure chest of good links.
[https://github.com/jnv/lists](https://github.com/jnv/lists)

If you look for something more specific the list pointed me to
[https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-
watch](https://github.com/bolshchikov/js-must-watch)

------
japhyr
When I want to see what good Python looks like, I browse the Django source
code. I like the style, the structure, and the approach to documenation.

[https://github.com/django/django](https://github.com/django/django)

------
claudiug
I like the activity on rails. And the comments on rails :)

